# Trick 'R Treat Sam



## Hauntiholik

If you don't follow the rules tonight
Wear a costume...
Hand out treats...
Never blow out a jack o' lantern

You won't live to see tomorrow​
My version of Sam is finished.


----------



## IMU

Hey ... that looks great!


----------



## morbidmike

great job Haunti he's great looking !!!!what are the hands made of are they doll hands or did you make them??? any way great work


----------



## Devils Chariot

Super cool. I love that guy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I keep expecting him to actually move - he has such a lifelike look.


----------



## tot13

Nice, lol! He looks really great, HH. I'm jealous - and waaay behind, lol.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Very nice and you really do expect it to move.


----------



## fick209

He's awesome, all the dimensions, the head, hands, body are perfect. Very lifelike!


----------



## The Creepster

Haunti, Sam looks amazing! You did a great job.....so where is he hanging out until the big night?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks everybody!



morbid mike said:


> what are the hands made of are they doll hands or did you make them???


I was going to make some casts of my son's hands and then I found these child mannequin hands on eBay. They were the right size and perfect pose so I went with them instead.



The Creepster said:


> so where is he hanging out until the big night?


I had Sam in a few places while I was working on the head. I had to move him to the dining room for now. He's creeping out the kids a little being a kid sized figure they see in the dark that aren't used to yet. BUT, they've now accepted that they have a new little brother.


----------



## The Watcher

He sure looks great Haunti.


----------



## halloween71

Great job!I love that movie.


----------



## HauntCast

You go girl! We'll have to get our Sam's together for a play date.


----------



## kprimm

Haunti,
you did a top notch job on this prop. He looks great, like he came right out of the movie. I would like to make me one of these, maybe someday in the future.


----------



## pagan

I think he looks awesome. There is a very lifelike quality to him. Great work.


----------



## My CReePY Garage

Real looking hands make it creepier.
Awesome


----------



## Joiseygal

Great Job Haunti! I finally watched this move after HauntCast posted his Sammy. I have to say that you both did a really nice job and he almost seems like he will move.


----------



## Revenant

Suh-weet! Excellent job Haunti!


----------



## smileyface4u23

Excellent job! I would love to have a Sam of my own...maybe next year.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Spooky1

He looks great Haunti. I can't compare him to the movie version, since I haven't seen the movie yet (Spooky hangs his head in shame).


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> He looks great Haunti. I can't compare him to the movie version, since I haven't seen the movie yet (Spooky hangs his head in shame).


You can watch the trailer here Spooky1. http://trickrtreat-movie.warnerbros.com/


----------



## scream1973

Great Job Haunti


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Wow! He looks GREAT! Really captures the look and feel of the movie character. (best Halloween movie ever! BTW) I'm hoping to have my Sam done for this year. I've got a child mannequin in the basement (now THAT's creepy) all ready for him, I'm just waiting for a crafty friend to sew me up the jammies.


----------



## hpropman

another great Sam!


----------



## Zurgh

Great Job!!! Now I must see the movie!


----------



## SKAustin

Excellent work. Looks like a real kid in there!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks everybody! He was a big hit at Hearsecon too


----------



## Lilly

cool.. i like these little guys
great job
I like his punkin sucker


----------



## shar

Fantastic job! And thanks for the link as I too am hanging my head in shame.
To Do List- Watch the Movie!!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

awesome! he's a creepy little dude!


----------



## DeathTouch

Wanted to thank Haunti for this. It has helped me out greatly in making mine.


----------



## buckaneerbabe

He's soo cute, in a creepy sort of way!


----------



## turtle2778

Okay see I wasnt sure if I was even doing Halloween this year. Money has been tight since the army transferred my husband and wondering if we are selling the house or not and then I see this. I love it hauntie, I saw it what about 6 months ago when someone was selling the red footy pjs and thought COOL but now I am totally doing this project. I think I may even do my village this year too  Thanks Hauntie, ur the sheeet!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nice work, he looks really good!

Is your son going to take his place in the same costume on Halloween?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thank you for the compliments. 



DeathTouch said:


> Wanted to thank Haunti for this. It has helped me out greatly in making mine.


Thanks DT. I like your Sam.



turtle2778 said:


> .....I love it hauntie, I saw it what about 6 months ago when someone was selling the red footy pjs and thought COOL but now I am totally doing this project. I think I may even do my village this year too  Thanks Hauntie, ur the sheeet!!


I'm glad my Sam inspired you Turtle. If you need any pointers just give me a shout.



Moon Dog said:


> Is your son going to take his place in the same costume on Halloween?


No. My boys are much bigger than Sam now and still wanting to go trick or treating so they won't be around on Halloween.


----------



## cerinad

Wow! What a great job. I really like it.


----------



## thefireguy

I agree with everyone else it looks awesome. Very nice. I love the eaten lolipop.


----------

